# We Buy Gold!! Arrrrr 49'ers and Pirates everywhere! Beware!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

This isn't Sutter's Mill, this is every small town America pawn shop, fly by night shop, Internet ad's shop that has their prospectors lined out as an expert at gold dealing. The only thing missing from them is the Pick and Pans, or their treasure chests and parrots on their shoulders.

I've recently had a horrible experience dealing with one of these pirates. It was your fly by night "pawn shop" in my local little town of 20 thousand. I had some scrap silver and scrap gold and thought I would take it in to see if I could trade this out for a down payment on a gun or compound bow, or your every day pawn shop inventory. I walked in, some woman was at the table emptying her purse out in dire search for quarters and dimes. After pushing away the lipstick, tampons, and condoms, she gathered up all her dimes and quarters and handed them to the man behind the table. The man, ah yes, the man, a 50-60ish year old one tooth on the bottom with a jewelers glass over his left eye. He had his poker black hat on as well. I thought I was at Vegas baby! He looked through and said, "There's one!" and put that one in a small pile. After counting, I heard him say "Ok, you have 13 quarters and 6 dimes, so 19 times .50 is $9.50 cents". Knowing the price of what these pre-1964 quarters and dimes are worth, I was shocked to see such a low price, especially him giving 50 cents for both quarters AND dimes. You would think one would be worth more than the other.

Right now, a pre 1964 quarter silver value is worth $6.20 EACH! A pre 1964 dime is worth $2.48 EACH! Sorry lady, but your total in dimes were worth $14.88. Your totals in quarters were $80.60. Total net value was $95.48. Profit to Blackbeard was $85.98!

During this time another woman came into the store. She didn't jump in front of me, but waited to the side. After the first woman was done and heading out mumbling something like buying some barbies for her little one, the gold "stealer" asked the second woman what she had. Excuse me, but am I invisible? The second woman didn't look at me and sat right down. I'm assuming she needed some barbies or some Thomas the Train toys for her youngster in a hurry. I saw her pull out a ring and again the gold "stealer" weighed it and offered her $20.00 for it. I'm didn't catch the price of the ounces/grams, but at the time of this writing, gold is $1771.00 per ounce. She got her Jackson and headed out. The gold stealer came over to me, reached for my little Ziploc bag, didn't say hello or anything, and started looking through my stuff. It took him about five minutes and he sorted the gold, silver and pure stainless or plated. He said "I'll give you $113.00 for all of this". Shocked because I knew I had real pearls on the earrings and real diamonds on some of the rings and necklaces, I nicely said "I'm on lunch break, I'll have to talk to my wife to see what she wants to do". With the store being now empty, except for two other employees, he said with a condescending tone "You don't know what that's worth and you'll get nothing at other places". I stood there with a blank stare at him for the rudeness of what he said. To make matters worse, he went on to say "I'm tired of _*YOU PEOPLE*_ coming in here wasting my time and going to someone else getting a quote". "You go out those doors and I'll give you nothing and I don't want you coming back in here!" The other two employees were staring to the side now like they were embarrassed of the way their boss was acting. I didn't know what to say. It came to me to act like he did, but in a more funny way. I said in a Forrest Gump tone "Oh, OoooKayyy". and turned around and walked out.

My point of this article is to show everyone what EXPERTS are in the field of the gold rush of 2011. Like a commercial that I heard say "We buy gold, no, we buy gold, we buy it also!, what makes you an expert, is it that you have a scale and you know what its worth?" Be smart folks, know what gold is worth and don't be scammed. If anything take your gold and put it on a place like Ebay where the crowd can gander and fight for your gold. Or put your gold in safe storage to later trade for food and ammunition when you will really need it. Melt down the silver to shoot those nasty werewolves, Or the best thing is to hold onto that heirloom gold that grandma gave you so you can treasure it when TSHTF!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: We Buy Gold!! Arrrrr 49'ers and Pirates everywhere! Bewa*

This is true, most pawn shops have not idea what Gold and silver are worth and will give you next to nothing. I was at my pawn shop looking for silver coins and they had 2 of the exact same coin, a 1oz standing liberty in silver, one in horrible shape was 89 bucks, the one in better shape was 37 bucks, and I asked the lady why one was so much more, she said, it must have been the price of silver that day..........I actually laughed in her face and said silver has never been in the 80 dollar range for an ounce, she said, "well that's the price" so i nabbed the cheaper coin and went about my business, haven't been back there since.

Oh and if you see all those advertisements for "GOLD Coins" on tv or in your magazines, beware! They tell you the coin is .99999 pure, and that gold prices are through the roof. But they NEVER tell you the actual content of gold in the coin!! You can buy a gold plated coin and get maybe 20 bucks of gold in it for about 49.95 plus shipping and handling. It's a rip off and don't do it.


----------



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: We Buy Gold!! Arrrrr 49'ers and Pirates everywhere! Bewa*

Good information from both!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: We Buy Gold!! Arrrrr 49'ers and Pirates everywhere! Bewa*

pawn shops only pay a fracion or the spot price, you may only get spot for pure gold. with 18k and below 30% of the value is probly the best you will get no matter how rare, old and great condition your valuable may be. They buy at a fraction of the scrap value then turn around and for the jewelry value. sell on craigslist or sell on ebay. and reinvest in junk silver or bullion at a coin shop.


----------



## Wizturd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: We Buy Gold!! Arrrrr 49'ers and Pirates everywhere! Bewa*

I have sold all mine on ebay and have bought beans, bullets and bandaids. lol. I'm serious though, I consider bullets and food more of an importance to me than silver and especially gold. I know some others say the opposite, but I'm holding out to be that old hermit someday.


----------

